# Convention



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 22, 2010)

Anyone here going to the 2010 ARBA Convention and Show in Minneapolis, MN on November 7 - 11?  

I can't wait!  

I've gone to Convention and my breed Nationals since 2008 and I'm addicted.  

I wouldn't be going this year if not for planning, selling, scraping, and budgeting.  That and I'm driving.  I'll also be transporting rabbits for people and that will pay for gas round trip.

My adult niece will be taking care of the kiddos so my husband and I can make it a much needed vacation.  I'm excited.  We found a nice Victorian mansion to stay in that is a hostel just 1 mile from the show room. 

We're going to the ARBA banquet for the first time, going to my breed banquet, have two other dinners planned, and I'm attending RabbitCon (wouldn't miss that for the world - I LOVE soaking in info).

We're also having a Rabbit Habbit (rabbit forum) meetup/photo op and afterward a lunch or dinner  so it will be good to see my exhibitor friends from across the country.

Amongst the things we budgeted for is a rabbit shopping fund.  I really hope I can find what I'm looking for.  I've already have plans with two breeders to look at their rabbits that I think I'll be very pleased with.    I'm selling a few, too.

Oh, I'm showing JWs.  I'm also bringing a few of my children's Polish for them.

So, who's going? How ya gettin' there?  Where ya staying?  Convention veteran or newbie?  Are you doing or do you have kids doing Royalty competitions?  What breed(s) are you bringing?


----------



## dbunni (Oct 22, 2010)

Will see you there.  Although we are not showing this year.  coming in for some judgings on Monday, BIS on Tuesday, and to watch the COD work on Wednesday (broken English & Blue NZs present)... also to pick up a few ordered bunnies!  And, of course, sending a few Angoras to new homes in the west.

Cannot wait until next year when it is even closer!  WOOO HOOOOOO ...


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh, yeah.  I'm headed straight to presentations right after our breed banquet.  Will be my first time watching presentations.  I'm very interested in learning about the process of getting breeds/varieties accepted.  I'm excited about our breed presentations (JW), especially Brian Caudill's Chocolate and Lilac Otters.  I have the genetics to produce them (working on it now) and they're gorrrgeous.    I hope he breezes through.  By the time they're accepted I should have some very nice ones.

That's my thing - Otters (blue and black).  My goal is to have the best Otter JWs in the country by 10 years and to win BOB at Convention with one.    I've been working on them since the beginning (5 years)  but it seems my Brokens and Selfs that I use always have better type.    I'm getting closer, though!  I'm definitely making progress.


----------



## dbunni (Oct 22, 2010)

That is so funny ... I have a barn of Otter Giant Angoras ... and a few blacks too.  I'm working with black and chocolate, my friend is doing the blues & lilacs.  (10 years in the making) Although we cross paths a lot!  And she did an amazing job on the original animals. She just got the COD on black giants a month ago.  We are throwing a 6-8 black on the table tomorrow for the first time.  An amazing buck that just turned 6 (his name is Fool, born on ... yep ... 4/1!).  His REW brother is aiming for his first leg also.

While English are my first love, the giants hold a special part in my heart.

I so look forward to watching the COD work on the breeds.  maybe we will meet ... 

c.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 23, 2010)

Color in Giant Angoras?!    Awesome.

I'll be there watching Woolies for sure.  Just look for the short Mexican chick with pale eyes.  I'm usually covered in wool.


----------



## dbunni (Oct 23, 2010)

That's me ... especially today ... covered in wool.  We showed ... 11 EAs, 4 Giants, NZ and MLops today ... double show on all except MLs that had a specialty also.  

Daugher won BIS Lop ... was a "Lop A Rama".

We went BIS with the EA doe in show A ... talk about covered in wool!

C.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 23, 2010)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Daugher won BIS Lop ... was a "Lop A Rama".
> 
> We went BIS with the EA doe in show A ... talk about covered in wool!
> 
> C.


 Sounds like an excellent day for your family.  Congratulations!


----------



## dbunni (Oct 23, 2010)

The show was awsome.  Daughter won breed at all 3 shows in MLs ... then as it happens in bunnydom, life caught up ... the doe (nz broken, awsome producer/mother) who was nesting when I left lost her litter.  Came home to fetal giants and a mess.  UGH!  One still alive, but just holding on.  Put a heating pad in the house and a new nest box on top and said a prayer.  Gonna start mom on shots tomorrow if the little one passes on... just in case.  The ups and downs of the game.  

hopefully we shall meet at Nationals ... C.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Oct 29, 2010)

I am SO jealous that you are going to Convention!!  I want to go sooo bad!  There's always next year...


----------



## Mea (Oct 29, 2010)

I just read on one of the 'other' groups i go to ... that there are over  19thousand  rabbits entered for Convention !!!    Hokey smokes !!!    and they said that entries are Down from previous years.     


  Sure do wish we were going !!!      Next Year for certain !!!


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm not sure on the numbers.  I haven't checked recently.  19,000 would be down for a Convention in the Mid-West.  My new vet said Minnesota is HUGE on rabbits.  Said their state fair had a tremendous showing.  Still, with the recession, it's an okay number.  

Mea and Heartland, I really do hope that you both get to attend next year -especially since you both have rare breeds!


----------



## Mea (Nov 1, 2010)

I spoke with a friend who travels to Convention most years.  She was telling us about one ,( i believe in KY.) that had about 32thousand  entries !   OH MY !!  That is a 'large' number of rabbits !!! 

      She said that the small breeds were stacked four cages high !   Only the Flemish  were stacked two high.   Gee wonder why that ? lol.  One would have an awful time getting one of those out of a high cage !!!

    We went many years ago, once to Madison, WI.  and once to Columbus, OH.  Had a good time.  Learned a Lot.   now after this long (15 year ) break... it seems as tho we are learning all over again !   Sure am looking forward to Indy next year !!


   Good Luck to those who are going !!! Please let us know how it went for You !!!


----------



## RabbitMage (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, I'm still not going, but someone in Wisconsin ended up purchasing a couple of rabbits from us, so they'll be making the trek from California to Convention with Randy and Allen to get to their new home. I hope they do well!

We started showing rabbits in April 2000, and luckily the very next year the ARBA Convention was held in San Diego and we were able to go. We've only been to a couple since then. Dad and I drove to Wichita in 2003, we did San Diego again in 2009, and dad tried to go alone to Ft. Worth in 2006, but decided to have a heart attack while he was there, so mom and I got to go to that one, too!

We've cut back a bit since dad's heart attack, and mom's forbid him to go to any Conventions outside their insurance area, so we're sticking closer to home these days.


----------



## Mea (Nov 13, 2010)

OK....  Everybody back home Safely ?? !

  Would  love  to hear some news from there.    I've been amazed that in this day and age of virtually instant news,,, no-one seems to be giving any out ! 

  I've read tha Lionheads passed, blue NZ did not.  a couple other new breeds passed their first showing.  I really want to hear how some of the other breeds did in adult showing...  NZW, Cali, Pals ( of course )   The youth seem to be posting their wins... but not the Adults !  Wonder why ? !

  Looking at the national weather report... bet everyone is down-right happy to Not be in Minneapolis today !   Close call !

  Sure hope everyone had a good time and arrives home safely !   Please post some news !!!

  Next year !!   Indianapolis !!


----------

